# Don't make this mistake!



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Not sure if anyone here is bidding on this #281335602786......but please know this is NOT an Aurora painted car. 

Someone is going to be VERY disappointed! 


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28133560278...p=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=200&_nkw=281335602786&_rdc=1


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

read the description and look at pictures..then bid..looks like no one looked at the pics..you can see the red paint on the inside underside of body..


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Can you imagine how happy the seller is? Until the buyer gets the car that is. But to the sellers credit I do not think he really expected or asked for this kind of money. So I do not think he did anything wrong per se. Now where are my Roadrunner bodies and white paint?

I really want the seller's Tomy Stars & Stripes AP Corvette. But my wife just told me that money is tight. Oh well.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Now where are my Roadrunner bodies and white paint?


 NO paint required!

Look close at the underside of the body pic.....there is blue overspray on the body mounts, back glass mount and back by the gas filler and elsewhere. It's a white/blue #43 that has been stripped. There are several other tale-tale signs as well.........front bumper and glass have been out of the car and are glued back in, the globed on red paint on the back of the window screen/roll bar, sticky residue on the #43 on the roof (I think they used one of our vinyl decal templates) cut marks at the top of the numbers on driver door where the removed the template etc.

Great color combo, would look really cool w/ a flat black hood I think maybe I'll make one!?!


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Nowhere in the sellers descriptions does it say the car is original / rare / or otherwise special in anyway. Seller even admits they don't know a lot about slotcars. If the winner bidder is pissedthey have nobody to blame but themselves.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone who knows there cars can easily tell that is a repaint. They drivers side safety net is filled in with paint, which is not the case on originals. No further looking required. Also Aurora never made such a color scheme as far as I know.

If some people want unwisely spend their money then go for it.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

The auction ended at $270.99:lol: For that kind of money you can bet we will see a bunch of this color combo come out of the woodwork! 

I also noticed that the chassis has Corvette wheels on it. He was selling other Corvettes. One had the wheels that would come on the RR. So maybe the seller didn't have that much knowledge of slot cars. This seller seems familar to me but, I cannot figure out why.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow!!! Wish I could paint that good!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh you mean the part where another seller who dont know nuthen' about slotcars has already offered this sophomoric red on white repaint that some other poor buyer got schtuck on. 

How on earth could we ever know "who" or "what" for sure...? :freak:

Let's consult the permanent record ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wow!!! Wish I could paint that good!!! RM



This is my favorite post of the year!!!!!!! :drunk:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wow!!! Wish I could paint that good!!! RM


Heck yeah I guess it was worth $250.00 to somebody!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It wouldn't have made it if it weren't for a couple other bidders helping it along. The bay has changed the way you see pix now. I wouldn't have even known there were more than 4 pix if I hadn't enlarged them. All it showed in the small view was the first 4 views.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the doctor bought a collection of 7000 slot cars from a widow .
he has a website that he was selling some of the cars from. 
and he has a guy working for him to help sell them for him also.
I bought some cars from him and talked to the doctor 
and the seller on the phone. they were very nice to talk with .
neither one of them is into slot cars .


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Wonder what happen to Dan's cars,,,just sayin!


----------

